# Hello from cold and wet Scotland!!



## zany_toon

Hello!!
I've been browsing this site on and off since getting my first mice last year and have finally plucked up the courage to join after speaking to the lovely mark who has put up with numerous questions about mice! I got my first mice last year (after three years of begging because my family wasn't keen on rodents) and am now completely hooked with 28 fancy mice and 3 multi mammates. I will post some piccies of my zoo later and hope that you don't mind me picking brains on a constant basis. I've bred only two litters which I kept as pets, and as much as I would love to be a breeder I don't think it's possible because I get too attached and will keep them :lol:
Thanks!


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hi and welcome, it's nice to be able to talk to other mouse enthusiasts out there, I hope you'll enjoy the forum as much as I do. :welcomeany


----------



## WoodWitch

Hello

:welcomeany

Glad you came out of hiding. Look forward to seeing your pictures
xx


----------



## unicorn

Hi and Welcome


----------



## Matt Haslam

:welcomeany


----------



## zany_toon

Thanks for the warm welcome!!! And I will apologise in advance for all the stupid questions that I tend to ask :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam

don't worry I'm only a forum admin for techie reasons, i know very little about mouse breeding!

just starting out myself!

more the merrier!


----------



## zany_toon

Shiprat said:


> don't worry I'm only a forum admin for techie reasons, i know very little about mouse breeding!
> 
> just starting out myself!
> 
> more the merrier!


lol! THat makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## SarahC

hello from cold and wet England.


----------



## Mark

HIYAR!

Glad you finally joined lol

Might leave me alone now haha joking always on stand by for your biazzare,strange and random questions


----------



## Kallan

Woo! Another Scot! Typical, I wait ages then three come along at once!

What part of Scotland are you in!


----------



## zany_toon

:lol: And all this time I thought I was the only Scot who had mice :lol: I stay in Lanarkshire, whereabouts are you?


----------



## unicorn

You have me in Caithness too


----------



## zany_toon

Woohoo!! I'm the only Scot on the other forum I'm a member of so was feeling rather lonely - not anymore


----------



## webzdebs

hey Zany!! Welcome I only joined here recently too


----------



## Kallan

I am in Carluke - what part of Lanarkshire are you?


----------



## zany_toon

Kallan said:


> I am in Carluke - what part of Lanarkshire are you?


  Sorry for not answering but I lost my internet connection for a fortnight because my provider is upgrading!! I stay in Lesmahagow so we aren't that far apart :mrgreen: Now I feel really happy knowing that there is a mousie person near me :mrgreen:


----------

